# second movement of my sonata



## AndreasvanHaren

hi all,
here is the second movement of my new sonata. Love to hear some comments on 

Sonata 1, movement 2 pdf
Sonata 1, movement 2 mp3

greetings,
André, Sweden


----------



## psicorp

I get a 404 on it.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

sorry, uploading a new version. Any moment now...


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

The links are working again!

Andre´, Sweden


----------



## flash_fires

That was spectacular! The piano parts were so well blended. The music felt like it wanted to jump from the keyboard and come to life. It was calming yet awakening at the same time, and full of surprises. Keep up the Marvelous work!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Thanks, flash, for taking time to listen to it. I also wrote a first part of this sonata. You can find it on this forum as well.

greetings,
André. Sweden


----------



## World Violist

flash_fires said:


> That was spectacular! The piano parts were so well blended. The music felt like it wanted to jump from the keyboard and come to life. It was calming yet awakening at the same time, and full of surprises. Keep up the Marvelous work!


I agree with you completely. It keeps one on edge just waiting for what comes next in the movement. I can't wait for the finale.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Thanks, World violist. I am working on it!

André


----------



## psicorp

I still get a 404 :[


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi Psicorp,
I thought I had fixed it already but I don't see the new version myself anymore. Here are the new links again. I put the 1st and 2nd part together in one file now:

first sonata, part 1 and 2: score

First Sonata, part 1 and 2, mp3

Now it should work. Sorry for the problems,

André


----------



## Krummhorn

André,

Beautiful work ... it was fun listening to the music and following the score. I really look forward to the rest of the piece. Keep up the great work.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

*New version of my sonata, part 1 and 2*

Hi Krummhorn

I edited the second part a little bit, made it more playable. Here are the links to the new versions. Part 3 is coming soon 

Sonata 1 part 1 and 2 score

Sonata 1 part 1 and 2 mp3

thanks fro listening!

André


----------

